# Shutter Assembly Replacement



## DMITPHOTO (Oct 5, 2012)

So I was going to get a 1dx because I didn't want to spend 3K+ for a used mark iv however I have a friend who will give me a good deal on his old one but it has 270k+ shutter clicks lol so I figured I'd have to replace it. He said he take off however much it costs. I am a premium cps member so idk if that'd help, but does anyone know?? I figured somewhere 300-400$ range? 
Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2012)

A old 1D X? 
I'd ask Canon, not too many have worn out their shutters yet. The camera should go much longer than 270K actuations.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Oct 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A old 1D X?
> I'd ask Canon, not too many have worn out their shutters yet. The camera should go much longer than 270K actuations.


Sorry old mark iv and ok will do, I know it'll go more than 300k he's just used it hard so didn't know how much longer it'd be ok


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry, I misread what you were asking.
Its difficult to give a cost for a shutter. If it dies at a ripe old age, its likely that the mirror box and some other wirk will need to be done, while a new camera with a bad shutter might get fixed for $500. with your discount, $300 allowance for the shutter sounds reasonable. I sold my 1D MK IV for $4200 recently with a very low shutter count, under 2,000.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Oct 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sorry, I misread what you were asking.
> Its difficult to give a cost for a shutter. If it dies at a ripe old age, its likely that the mirror box and some other wirk will need to be done, while a new camera with a bad shutter might get fixed for $500. with your discount, $300 allowance for the shutter sounds reasonable. I sold my 1D MK IV for $4200 recently with a very low shutter count, under 2,000.


That's a really fair price for such low acuations. No idea if that's spelled right but thank for the info about the mirror as well


----------

